# Wrapping a 4x4 post with cedar



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

kdibble said:


> Hi all. Long time learner. First time poster. Thank you all for everything you have taught me and no doubt will continue to teach me
> 
> I have a small porch the railing of which is very rotted out. Thankfully the underlying stairs, framing and pt posts supporting the railing are all in good shape.
> 
> ...


It's done all of the time!


----------



## wewantutopia (Feb 28, 2012)

Oooh, i was going to post a similar question. When using a trim nailer do you just use regular trim nails or do they make galvanized or stainless trim nails? Being outside and all...


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bud is correct about it being done all of the time.When I wrap posts with cedar I use a lock miter joint made with a router.It gives a cleaner appearance and will not show when the joints open some from wood movement.But,I'm a slightly anal remodeling contractor.
Wewantutopia: Trim nailer is a pretty broad term and they come in several gauges and are handy.I use them daily .For wrapping posts I would buy some hot dipped galvanized finish nails and drive them by hand.They will hold much better.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

wewantutopia said:


> Oooh, i was going to post a similar question. When using a trim nailer do you just use regular trim nails or do they make galvanized or stainless trim nails? Being outside and all...


I don't think I have ever seen a trim nail/pin for a gun that wasn't galvanized or coated in some fashion.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Read the instructions right on the box of trim nails. 
Any pneumatic finish nails I've seen even if there galvanized say not for outside use.
Use the suggested stainless steel hand finished nails instead.
Galvanized nails will end up leaving black marks on cedar over time.
Predrilling a pilot hole, and dulling the point on the nails will help prevent splitting.


----------

